# Cities Skylines Probleme



## Sventet (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo ich habe mir vor kurzem Cities Skylines gekauft. Allerdings habe ich beim Öffnen geglaubt ich schaue nicht richtig. Alles sehr verschwommen und auch wie ich finde überbelichtet. Ich kann als maximal Auflösung 1600x900 wählen oder niedriger. Obwohl Ich im Internet gelesen habe das es auch höher gehen soll. Ich habe das Spiel bereits einmal komplett neu installiert aber es hat sich nichts verändert. Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen um das Problem zu beheben? 

Gruß


----------



## Krolgosh (19. Februar 2018)

was für eine Auflösung hast du denn bei dir im normalen Desktopbetrieb eingestellt?


----------



## HisN (19. Februar 2018)

Mehr Info bitte.
Hardware? Betriebssystem? Treiberversionen?
Und ja, Skylines läuft bei mir in UHD.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2018)

Läuft es bei dir im Fenster oder im Vollbildmodus? Muss nicht das Problem sein aber manche Spiele spinnen bei Fenstern.


----------



## Sventet (19. Februar 2018)

Normal habe ich 1680x1040 eingestellt aber im Spiel geht es nicht höher als 1600x900.

Ich habe das Asus X99s, MSI Gaming X Trio 1080ti, i7 5820k, Win10pro. Treiber Version weiß ich nicht genau aber meine anderen Spiele haben keine Probleme mit sowas. 

Ich habe es bereits ausprobiert und es macht keinen Unterschied ob Fenster oder Vollbild.


----------



## HisN (19. Februar 2018)

Bei allen anderen Games funktioniert eine höhere Auflösung, oder hast Du tatsächlich einen Monitor der 1680x1040 auflöst bei einer 1080Ti?


----------



## Sventet (19. Februar 2018)

Ne ich habe noch einen alten Monitor. Aber das hat nichts damit zutun. Noch eine Idee?


----------



## HisN (19. Februar 2018)

Der alte Monitor ist als Hauptmonitor eingestellt. Wo wir so schön raten.


----------



## chaotium (19. Februar 2018)

Moment ich wuchte meine Glaskugel aus dem Safe.
"Icku Icku reib reib" hm Sie zeigt mir nichts ^^

Geb uns doch mal deine Daten sonst wird das nichts


----------



## Sventet (19. Februar 2018)

Ja das ist der Hauptmonitor habe nie von einem anderen gesprochen. Der kann 1680x1040 . Daten stehen oben wenn ihr noch mehr braucht müsst ihr mal bisschen präziser werden.


----------

